

We're Not Rock Stars Anymore - il
http://howtosplitanatom.com/the-news/entrepreneurs-surviving-the-economy/

======
sfamiliar
True words: "The secret to surviving in a bad economy is to become a real
business."

However:

Given the snarkery is in this article, and that the author is a 'digital
marketing expert', I'm sensing some resentment toward programming 'rock
stars'. I've never been called a 'rock star', 'ninja', or what have you in the
course of my work. Since I don't currently work in the Valley, I haven't been
in the kind of situation where my work environment has video games and huge
parties and whatnot. (Though this might change.) As such, I've always worked
with a mind toward profit, and for businesses that were like-minded. If
there's no revenue at the end of the day, VC or no, the project has failed.

It doesn't take a marketing guy to figure this out, regardless of how anxious
they may be prep an 'I told you so'.

No talented programmers are going to go without work, though they might expect
less in the paycheck. No solid companies are going to fold, though their next
VC round might be more cautious. If you're good, and if your business is good,
there's no fear.

So relax or panic, as quality dictates.

~~~
socalsamba
Good points (I wrote the article in question).

I'd like to put this out there -- I am talking to people on the business end
of things a lot more than the technical talent (I've been on both sides).

Also, I am responding to the video that was embedded that implies that the sky
is falling and everyone is going to be out of a job soon enough. I've always
been opposed to that sentiment because it ignores what you so elegantly put at
the end of your comment -- people doing good stuff (from both a technical and
a business perspective) will continue to do well.

As for "digital marketing expert," ugh . . . I think it follows the same line,
us "experts" will need to relax or panic as quality dictates.

~~~
fallentimes
What's digital marketing expert mean? Just extensive experience with online
advertising or?

~~~
socalsamba
Online advertising management, social media (whatever that means), branding
and image building in digital. Knowing how to deliver your content (video,
blog post, product) effectively online and in the best of cases making it so
people -care- about that product.

That's my definition, at least.

------
wehriam
We were never rock stars.

------
biohacker42
_In short, the industry is going to be forced to mature from its bed wetting
phase and you know what?

That’s not really such a bad thing, is it?_

.COM buble 1.0 Déjà vu!

------
jamesbritt
Does anyone here think that the tech/software industry is in the bed-wetting
stage? I don't.

~~~
theoutsiders
Depends on where you're looking. Enterprise/consumer level software, no. The
business models for web applications, well, bed wetting might be generous.

~~~
newt0311
business models? what are you talking about?

------
coglethorpe
"Get back in the van, Jagger"

Phrase of the day

------
mamama
Wow, that reporter sure is attractive.

